# well i sold the 180 acrylic tank awhile ago



## onefishtwofish (Apr 21, 2010)

the buyer writes

I believe there is something very wrong with the tank though. I filled it half way up with water and it is bowed out on the front and back 1 inch. The front is also bowed from top to bottom by one inch in the center as well. It is only half full at this point as I noticed a fair amount of crazing in one area especially on the front of the tank which seems to bellow out more then the rest. The crazing I am noticing is an area of about a foot by two feet that is heavily crazed in both straight line patterns as well as spider webbing. I am pretty sure that if it is totally filled that it will blow in that area.

i write
i will try and see if doug and /or eric have any knowledge of the tanks history. i know another member saw the tank the day b4 i bought it so not having experience with acrylic or protocol i am asking members for input as to how the tank would hold up. he has had it for over a month now but is just setting it up


----------



## Claudia (Apr 21, 2010)

What?!?! has been like over a month that u sold it mmmm


----------



## charles (Apr 21, 2010)

a well made acrylic tank should not bow like that. Did you do a water test in front of the buyer? I do that on all my tank eventhough it takes a bit of time. because "once-it-is-out-of-my-door, it-is-yours-policy".


----------



## onefishtwofish (Apr 21, 2010)

i offered to to check the clarity but because it was seen set up the day b4 i bought it by another member i knew it was water tight. it was drilled so i would have had to set it up outside with all the plumbing with no stand.but i did offer to fill it. i wonder if it would create these new pressure point because it is now self contained and no sump


----------



## charles (Apr 21, 2010)

plugging the holes are not going to create pressure point.


----------



## Claudia (Apr 21, 2010)

If he buffed the tank, is it possible he did it to much and thats why this is happening?


----------



## onefishtwofish (Apr 21, 2010)

i did some googling and it seems bowing is something acrylic tanks do. anyone with acrylic notice this.....


----------



## Elle (Oct 25, 2010)

Our old 180g used to bow. How thick was the acrylic? The thinner the tank, the more noticeable it is.


----------



## MEDHBSI (Sep 4, 2011)

My 230g bows in the fron about 1/2 inch if its truly bowing 1 inch i would be a little concerned buuuut Buyer beware he should have gotten it filled in front of you and if he wasnt happy with it then he could have said something. Chances are it won't blow if its well used it must be alright. You can ask archer plastics for a quote on making the aquarium more structurally sound. There in Port Moody they worked on my 230g and it turned out great.


----------



## Elle (Oct 25, 2010)

+1 for Archer Plastics. Awesome people.


----------



## onefishtwofish (Apr 21, 2010)

I will talk to doug/eric. maybe they will take it in trade for another tank and give him the $125 credit towards it. It is quite thick acrylic and if i remember we discussed how important thickness is. I know he wants acrylic so maybe if bowing is a common occurance he may want to look into glass.

here r the pics from my thread...you can tell its quite thick.
http://www.bcaquaria.com/forum/classified-archive-29/fs-180g-acrylic-tank-pics-reduced-200-a-29494/


----------

